# Where to find an "In training" vest?



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Eventually when Balen is ready to starting going out on trips and for walks, I want to put an "In training- do not pet" vest on him. He seems pretty stranger friendly right now, but I dont know how/if that will change as he becomes more bonded to us, and I'd rather be safe than sorry. Where can I find this sort of vest?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Dog In Training Vest - The Pawsitive Dog

Or you can buy a velcro Do Not Pet sign from here for $4.95:
http://www.elitek9.com/Do-Not-Pet/productinfo/ID40/ I'd rather do that than have my dog wear a vest.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> Dog In Training Vest - The Pawsitive Dog
> 
> Or you can buy a velcro Do Not Pet sign from here for $4.95:
> Do Not Pet-Elite K-9 I'd rather do that than have my dog wear a vest.


Thanks! Thats exactly what I was looking for. I really like the velcro sign.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Here are some others: 
Alert Vests - Dog Talk Store
Dog Flag
Dog Collars & Dog Leads by Black Dog - Accessories
Clean Run: TACT Training Vest


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your dog is friendly with strangers. if you put a vest
on him stating " in training" people may not approach
him. is that what you want? what's wrong with having 
a friendly dog?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> what's wrong with having
> a friendly dog?


This is my question, too...we encourage people to pet our Ruger, and he loves people. If your dog hasn't been having issues at 1+ yrs. of age with strangers, he probably won't.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

if your out in public "training" I personally, don't want strangers petting/fawning all over my dog. And it depends on what your training for.

I appreciate the people who ask first, and If I want my dog to be social I'll say yes.

Masi isn't a real social butterfly with strangers to begin with, and would rather strangers DIDN't fawn all over her, she tends to be serious out in public, a "watcher" , very aloof, I take that into consideration and usually say "thank you for asking, but we're training/working so no"..

And then I've had people who DID fawn all over her (and my now passed male who felt no one existed but me and get "why isn't she friendly?" well she's not being UNfriendly, she just doesn't care about you and isn't a golden retriever. She is what she is


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Many older dogs(GSD's in particular) don't want strangers approaching them for unsolicited pets. Puppies on the other hand....
If my dogs make the first approach, they are much better than being forced to be petted. 
I wouldn't want my dog to wear a vest for this reason, it just draws attention.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah I think the vest draws even more attention but if you want to use it, might be worth a try. I take my young dogs, puppies, fosters, etc to the college campus where I work and it is packed but I've never had too much trouble with people being grabby. We practice both being calm and receiving attention *and* having to act neutral and walk past people who don't like dogs or are already in a hurry to get to class. I like both attention and no attention to train the dog to be neutral in both circumstances. Ironically last night I had probably the best experience ever with strangers petting my dogs. I was walking Coke and Nikon and heart two little girls say "oh here come dogs!" and I thought, "Oh great they're going to run out at us..." but instead, two little girls came down the sidewalk, stopped about 10 feet ahead of the dogs and said, "May we please pet one of your dogs?" so I said "of course" and let them pet Coke since he was in the front and loves kids. They pet him gently, said thanks, and went back to their porch.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> your dog is friendly with strangers. if you put a vest
> on him stating " in training" people may not approach
> him. is that what you want? what's wrong with having
> a friendly dog?


Yes he has been friendly with the few strangers he's met over my fence since I've had him. Not wanting people to pet him for the first few times we are out in public doesnt have anything to do with not wanting a friendly dog. He has no OB other than wait, sit and down, which we have done this week, doesnt know how to walk on a leash, nothing. He *will* be in training while we are out. He has been 10 times better than I could have asked for with my son, and overall has just been wonderful-but I'm not gonna kid myself either-I've had him for one week and one day. I still dont _*know*_ him. I've also seen a *big* personality change in just this week. He has been under socialized, and I have no idea if he might take some kids hand off if he feels overwhelmed out in a new place with new people and probably their dogs all over him. I feel like I'm protecting everybody until *I* can honestly say, that I trust him, and I know him, and he has proven himself in various situations. Just not worth the risk to rush it.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Just dug the vest out of moving boxes and he wore it today. We got ours from the Working Service Dog store. He looks so handsome in it, if I may say so myself :wub:
http://www.workingservicedog.com/Butterfly_Dual_Pocket_Vest.aspx


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

PatchonGSD said:


> Yes *he has been friendly with the few strangers he's met over my fence* since I've had him. Not wanting people to pet him for the first few times we are out in public doesnt have anything to do with not wanting a friendly dog. He has no OB other than wait, sit and down, which we have done this week, doesnt know how to walk on a leash, nothing. *He *will* be in training while we are out. *He has been 10 times better than I could have asked for with my son, and overall has just been wonderful-but I'm not gonna kid myself either-I've had him for one week and one day. I still dont _*know*_ him. I've also seen a *big* personality change in just this week*. He has been under socialized, and I have no idea if he might take some kids hand off *if he feels overwhelmed out in a new place *with new people and probably their dogs all over him.* I feel like I'm *protecting everybody *until *I* can honestly say, that I trust him, and I know him, and he has proven himself in various situations. Just not worth the risk to rush it.


Um...if you think he may "take someone's hand off", why are you having people meet him "over the fence"?
IME, GSDs are typically more protective _on_ their property than _off_ it.
I've seen comments on this board that indicate males are more territorial while females protect their humans. 
So...you're taking huge chances with this dog already and you've only had him a week?
Don't let people lean over your fence to pet him! 

And if you feel he may take someone's hand off while out and about, then do not bring him out and about!
The place to train him is in a controlled setting, not out in public. 

IME also, kids don't stop to read signs or vets or anything. They run up to dogs willy nilly. If you don't know if he'll take a child's hand off, then by all means do not bring him out!
You can't control a bunch of kids with a collar sign or vest. 

FTR, the only time my last GSD "bit" someone was _through the fence._
It was our landlord's adult son who teased and tormented the dog every chance he could - he actually barked at him when he'd go by! So one day he stuck his hand in through our fence while I was standing there. Yaeger went over and nipped him -not a full on bite - more of a "warning". 
But my point is, it happened through the fence and had this guy stuck his hand over the fence I'm sure it would have happened that way too.

If you feel this dog is a bite risk to the point you feel you need a vest to "protect everybody" from him, then you need to reconsider even taking him out in public and do your training away from crowds, preferably in a private setting. You may consider also getting a muzzle for him. The stress will be too much and you'll be sending anxiety down the leash to him when people approach.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Um...if you think he may "take someone's hand off", why are you having people meet him "over the fence"?
> IME, GSDs are typically more protective _on_ their property than _off_ it.
> 
> I've seen comments on this board that indicate males are more territorial while females protect their humans.
> ...


I think maybe you're reading to much into my desire to be cautious. NO ONE ever knows how their dog will react in a certain situation until they are put in it.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> Wouldnt it be pretty irresponsible for me to say, "Hi. My dogs name is Balen, I've only owned him for a week (or however long it has been when I take him out) and I know nothing about his prior history, but sure, you and your kids can enter his space and pet him."


Then why bring him at all? If you're that unsure, leave him home and do training in a private place until you _are _sure of what he's going to do.
It's more irresponsible to bring him with any "do not pet" (which may make him _seem _aggressive) than to leave him home until you do know him.

It seems just as irresponsible to say "Hi, My dog's name is Balen, and despite the fact I barely know him, I've dragged him out to see everyone and he may or may not bite you and your kids!"

:shrug:

What I mean is - I understand the need for a vest, but that vest does not make your potentially aggressive dog safe to be in public. If you have a potentially aggressive dog, a vest doesn't put a bubble around the dog so nobody approaches - people, and especially kids, may still approach and try to pet. 

Your reasoning for a vest or whatever seems off, in my opinion.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Then why bring him at all? If you're that unsure, leave him home and do training in a private place until you _are _sure of what he's going to do.
> It's more irresponsible to bring him with any "do not pet" (which may make him _seem _aggressive) than to leave him home until you do know him.


lol maybe I'm missing something, but how am I supposed to know how he will react in a public place, until he is in a public place? And why does "in training" equate possible aggression?


----------



## dbrk9 (Aug 9, 2012)

I prefer people to ask first with my puppy. She is a lover and friendly to people which I like. But I still don't want little kids putting their face down.  She is a powerful puppy and starting to come out of her teething grab anything phase, which was my arm. It hurt! So I always tell people, yes but keep her on a short leash and tell children to not put their face too close. I know what you mean by the vest...some people are clueless letting their kids run up and you never know...just to be safe not a bad idea. You can always say go ahead and pet my dog!


----------



## dbrk9 (Aug 9, 2012)

I like this one! It is positive and people really should ask!



Sunflowers said:


> Just dug the vest out of moving boxes and he wore it today. We got ours from the Working Service Dog store. He looks so handsome in it, if I may say so myself :wub:
> Working Service Dog - Butterfly Dual Pocket Vest


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Your reasoning for a vest or whatever seems off, in my opinion.


Not knowing how he will react the first few times out is not my *only* reason for purchasing an "in training-do not pet" vest. I stated a couple posts up that he will actually be doing basic obedience training while he is out as well. We have and will continue to work on that at home, but again, it will be a different situation for him when we are in public. I'm sure there will be a time when I can invite people to pet him.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

PatchonGSD said:


> lol maybe I'm missing something, but how am I supposed to know how he will react in a public place, until he is in a public place? And why does "in training" equate possible aggression?


I said "DO NOT PET" which may make him seem aggressive.
I much prefer the vets Sunflowers has "Please ask before petting", although, again, if you suspect aggression, it's foolhardy to bring the dog in public.

There's always going to be some kid that runs up to the dog to fall on or try to pet it.

Training will show you what the dog is made of, Patchon. You'd train in a group I am sure, and a good trainer can push the dog to see his reactions to being pushed and subjected to new and different scenarios.

If I suspected my dog may bite, at all, I'd never bring him into a public place where people will be. In fact, if the dog is leashed on a 4-6' lead, he can lunge out and bite, a "do not pet" sign on him will only serve to fuel a dangerous dog declaration if that happens.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> *I feel like I'm protecting everybody *until *I* can honestly say, that I trust him, and I know him, and he has proven himself in various situations.


But you aren't - and relying on a vest or collar tag to "protect people" is putting on a false sense of security.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

My first 2 GSDs were adopted as adults. They were both wonderful, but they both came with baggage. The first one hated children, which I didn't notice for some time because there were no children anywhere in my life. The second one hated other dogs, and again I didn't notice it right away because my work schedule had us out at very odd hours. 

Please be careful with what you expose Balen to for the first while. Definitely keep your distance - it's the only real way to protect everyone, him included. This doesn't suggest that he's dangerous or anything, but you do want to know what he doesn't like before it's in his face. Dogs are funny this way, and you don't know his past. It could be that someone that likes wearing baseball hats (or whatever, something) didn't treat him very well and he might lash out. I know, I've been there. It will come as a surprise because you've been out so much already that you think he's good to go. 

Beautiful boy, BTW, congrats!!!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Blanketback said:


> My first 2 GSDs were adopted as adults. They were both wonderful, but they both came with baggage. The first one hated children, which I didn't notice for some time because there were no children anywhere in my life. The second one hated other dogs, and again I didn't notice it right away because my work schedule had us out at very odd hours.
> 
> Please be careful with what you expose Balen to for the first while. Definitely keep your distance - it's the only real way to protect everyone, him included. This doesn't suggest that he's dangerous or anything, but you do want to know what he doesn't like before it's in his face. Dogs are funny this way, and you don't know his past. It could be that someone that likes wearing baseball hats (or whatever, something) didn't treat him very well and he might lash out. I know, I've been there. It will come as a surprise because you've been out so much already that you think he's good to go.
> 
> Beautiful boy, BTW, congrats!!!


Thanks, and you touched on some of the points I was trying to make, lol.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

PatchonGSD said:


> Thanks, and you touched on some of the points I was trying to make, lol.


Excellent advice, too - but please do not expect a collar or vest that says "do not pet" to do the job for you :thumbup:
It's on you - don't bring him places where he'll fail, it is that simple.

NOW if your dog is 100% stable and you're doing training with him and simply don't want folks to pet him, buy the vest that says "in training, please ask before petting" or whatever, but if your dog is a potential bite risk, a vest is the wrong tool for that job!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What big personality change have you noticed?


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> What big personality change have you noticed?


When he first came he was pretty submissive, not quite as submissive as the woman who rescued him described him to be, but he was submissive. As of right now, I wouldn't even consider him a submissive dog. His whole body language has changed. He holds his ears up on a regular basis, (they were always out to the side before) he stands taller, is more reactive to noises and sounds in an investigative and confident way. When he jumped up on the couch yesterday afternoon, I told him to get down, (which he has obeyed previously) He looked at me and wouldnt budge so I grabbed him by the collar to guide him off the couch, and he protested big time. I think he may actually have more of a dominant personality that just didnt show because of the condition he was in. He has been pushy with affection and toys. It seems the more he gets his strength back, the more I see this and of course he is also 1 yr old. And dont get me wrong, I dont see this as an "issue" just something I am keeping in the back of my mind. He's a teenager as it is, and is gaining his strength back, so who knows what changes are to come yet.

Even with a great as he has been with my son, I still dont let them out of my sight, and they are never (together) more than a few feet away from me.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> He looked at me and wouldnt budge so I grabbed him by the collar to guide him off the couch, and he protested big time.


I asked before but probably you didn't see, did you do the "two week shut down" with this dog?

If not - this is something you need to get under control _now. _
This behavior you saw is the prelude to resource guarding and could wind up getting you and/or the child bitten.

http://www.shirleychong.com/keepers/mindgames.html This is a good place to start but you'd better do something even if not this.

The reason I personally advise 2 week shut down is your dog is leaving "honeymoon" and becoming himself. 
Things won't get better but quite possibly worse at this point. 
You've not established leadership yet with this dog so he doesn't feel he has to listen. The two week shut down is _invaluable_ for teaching who is in charge in the home.

BTW the last thing you need to be worried about is outings - get this dog under control in your home, today.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> I asked before but probably you didn't see, did you do the "two week shut down" with this dog?
> 
> If not - this is something you need to get under control _now. _
> This behavior you saw is the prelude to resource guarding and could wind up getting you and/or the child bitten.
> ...


No, sorry I didnt see your question previously, I have done some parts of it, and have read several variations of it. So I'm probably missing some things. 

I actually just found the site you referenced above this morning, and someone else suggested NILIF, Which I have started. I do plan on utilizing Mind Games as well. 

It did occur to me that everyone is assuming that I want to take him out ASAP. Which is not the case, I inquired about the vest for the future when I do feel he is ready.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> It did occur to me that everyone is assuming that I want to take him out ASAP. Which is not the case, I inquired about the vest for the future when I do feel he is ready.
> __________________


And I would caution you, again, that if he's unmanageable to that extent, do not rely on a vest to protect the public.
As someone else said, it only draws attention to you and the dog.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a couple do not pet vests. It does'nt work 100%, so be on your toes. I get a lot of "well since I can't pet your dog I'm going to bend down right in it's face but not touch it". People some how think that's accetable. I might try a "dog in need of space" or something to that affect. On that note, when I muzzle my dog, people can't run away fast enough haha.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> so I grabbed him by the collar to guide him off the couch,


Put a leash on the dog and make him wear it around. I would buy a 4' heavy duty leash so you can guide him _without_ putting your hand on his collar.

I was actually bitten by a foster who didn't want to do what I was trying to guide her to do, I had no leash on her and grabbed her collar. My mistake, but the dog nailed me. Didn't break skin but was quite painful and bruised on both sides of my forearm. Our vet told me it was the crushing of the tissues that cause the pain, it's not necessarily the breaking of the skin that causes the pain. 

Be very careful doing this in the future. Get a leash on him.


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

What kind of training would you want to do this for? What does it do for the dog. I think I read something that said someone doesn't let people pet there dog after a certain point maybe when they are very social and good with people. But why do you do this? I get the whole vest saying ask before you pet because the dog could do anything and some training requires you to do this. But which kind?


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

PuppyKono said:


> What kind of training would you want to do this for? What does it do for the dog. I think I read something that said someone doesn't let people pet there dog after a certain point maybe when they are very social and good with people. But why do you do this? I get the whole vest saying ask before you pet because the dog could do anything and some training requires you to do this. But which kind?



Back when I wrote this post, I had just received a rescue, and I didnt know very much about him and I initially did not want people coming up to pet him the first couple times we were out together until I got to know him better but this post is really irrelevant now- to me anyway. 

To further answer your question (I think) most people use these vests when they are doing serious dog training like search and rescue or service dog work where it is very important to not have people interrupt the dogs.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

My Nadia is the kind of dog that I would not want people to approach in public. She is not intentionally mean, as in she doesn't snarl or bite, but she does nip. Her nip consists of grabbing a persons hand with her mouth, but to someone who doesn't know dogs, they could think she was trying to bite them. She is anxious/nervous around people, especially strangers. So when I take her out in public, she wears a vest with a Do Not Pet patch velcro'd on. I am very aware of our surroundings and who is behind us, in front of us and what side of us people walk on. For me, it is essential that I am hyper aware to protect her from being accused of being labeled as a mean, bad or 'viscous' dog. I do not rely solely on the vest & patch. Also, for me, it was essential to have a lot of OB on her (although she is not titled she is very attentive to me) so that she knows to look to me for guidance in public. I have to say, by having the OB and by being hyper aware, we have never had any troubles.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

PatchonGSD said:


> To further answer your question (I think) most people use these vests when they are doing serious dog training like search and rescue or service dog work where it is very important to not have people interrupt the dogs.


This is how I see it too. I guess I've always assumed that a vest that says a dog is "in training" means the dog is currently working and not to be interrupted, not that the dog is aggressive or unapproachable. Personally, I am not comfortable taking a dog in public that can't be approached and pet. That's not to say I allow people to charge up and grab at my dogs without asking, but if I had a dog that could not tolerate crowds and attention from people in public I'd probably use one of the "not friendly" patches rather than "in training".


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

PatchonGSD said:


> Back when I wrote this post, I had just received a rescue, and I didnt know very much about him and I initially did not want people coming up to pet him the first couple times we were out together until I got to know him better but this post is really irrelevant now- to me anyway.
> 
> To further answer your question (I think) most people use these vests when they are doing serious dog training like search and rescue or service dog work where it is very important to not have people interrupt the dogs.


Oh ok! Yeah thats what I was thinking! C: Thanks!


----------

